# children fashion



## sunny singapore (Apr 26, 2010)

hello!
Has anyone got a good address (or website) for babies/children clothes in Singapore ? I have been to several places but could not find anything very attractive....It was already hard to find decent maternity clothes , I hope you can help me in finding babies clothes !!
thank you for your advice


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

usual places would be Mothercare chain of shops in town .. or the local maternity shops like kiddy palace 

PS: they have a websites for these two shops above.. but for more range.. check the stores physically .. singapore websites for these stores do not have a catalog of items they have in stores...


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

marina mall on the 2, or 3rd floor, towards the end of One Raffles Link has 
kiddie shops en masse....


----------



## benuasalbarb (Jul 31, 2009)

Tom and Stephanie at Bukit Batok West mall have a nice selection. I have grandhcildren and bought quite a few things there.


----------

